# maxey



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

can anyone tell me the dimensions of a maxey cage? i need to make a travelling box so just need height, width and depth. :roll:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you can't make that out I'll post another later but I'll have to dig out a better camera that's more of a fandango to use.


----------



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

thats just what i need! now i can get on with cutting my fingers off with my rubbish d.i.y skills! thanks a lot.


----------

